
U.S. Charges 3 Chinese Hackers for Hacking Trimble, Siemens and Moody’s Analytics - CrInhabitant
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/us-charges-three-chinese-hackers-who-work-internet-security-firm-hacking-three-corporations
======
danielvf
“An indictment was unsealed today against Wu Yingzhuo, Dong Hao and Xia Lei,
all of whom are Chinese nationals and residents of China, for computer
hacking, theft of trade secrets, conspiracy and identity theft directed at
U.S. and foreign employees and computers of three corporate victims in the
financial, engineering and technology industries between 2011 and May
2017....”

